# What do you wish your touchpad could do?



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

As we wait for CM7, i wanted to start a fun thread. I want to know what functionality, apps, or enhancements you are most looking forward to when the tpad gets android?

for example, i am looking forward to my plex app and the ability to mount external volumes.

What are you most excited about?


----------



## mrbigboy09 (Aug 24, 2011)

i am looking forward to be able to download torrents from my tablet and the ftp client


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

I just hope it stops the pointless posts


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

calris said:


> I just hope it stops the pointless posts


You don't have to post. Choice is a luxury.


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

mrbigboy09 said:


> i am looking forward to be able to download torrents from my tablet and the ftp client


I think there is a utorrent app in Preware.


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

Bboy486 said:


> You don't have to post. Choice is a luxury.


R.I.P Irony, Sarcasm, and Humour. Ye shall all be sorely missed.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

Opera Mobile and Quickoffice. The touchpad has a web browser and document editor, but I find both to be massively under par, way too buggy.

Dropbox support will also be great.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

I wish my touchpad can print out Canadian dollars anytime anywhere since USD is not exactly higher valued than CAD anymore


----------



## oxlong27 (Aug 2, 2011)

Wish i could download and open zips without jumping through hoops to do it. Would be nice to be able to bluetooth files to it too


----------



## CyberPhunk (Sep 23, 2011)

I have been using my TouchPad for a while now, and I love it.

If/when Slashtop implements multi monitor support, my rdp needs will be met. Or Teamviewer will port their sw and all will be good. Either way will work for me.

Communities is off to a great start. It has it's issues, but I'm pretty sure they will be improved on/fixed, so no problem in the forums area.

Things I miss in webOS....

Considering it's the successor to palm, I would have expected a full on Palm OS emulator. I honestly thought that I'd be able to use my considerable collection of Palm 5.0+ apps on this wonderful tablet. My poor Palm T|X is dieing on me, and I would love to have gotten some more use out of those apps. :-(

A working ftp/sftp client would be great also.

A more robust, and more configurable browser would be wonderful. Being able to organize my bookmarks should have been a default feature! Considerably better account/password management is necessary. Better flash implementation/integration would be great too.

Some web pages will let me input my login Info, but will not actually log in, they just refresh the login page. I have, as of yet, not been able to log in to a simple rutorrent client.

A better way to organize apps is a must! If you spend any time in the app catalog, you'll eventually have quite the jumble of apps to scroll through when you're looking for the one you want. Bare minimum, you should be able to sort them alphabetically! Give me the ability to add to/edit the categories at least!

Let me modify the launchbar for heaven's sake! I would LOVE to be able to add more than 6 or 7 apps to it. Either that, or add the ability to have pop up menus from the launchbar.

webOS is wonderful and I will definitely dual boot with android when cm7 get their port finished. The issues mentioned above are what will determine whether I spend more time in android or webOS.

just my 2 cents
-- Sent from my HP TouchPad using Communities


----------



## DeadVim (Aug 29, 2011)

Jotokun said:


> Opera Mobile and Quickoffice. The touchpad has a web browser and document editor, but I find both to be massively under par, way too buggy.
> 
> Dropbox support will also be great.


I'm another waiting for a decent browser and office suite.

The ability to play a wider variety of media (for free) would also be nice.

A sound engine that doesn't periodically cut out would be a refreshing change.

A choice of PDF readers too, the stock one leaves a bit to be desired.

More emulators, the ones on the TP are coming along nicely though.

All sorts of music-making/controlling apps, I know Android lags behind iOS for this stuff but it's got to pick up speed. A tablet TouchOSC would be great.

In short, I'm looking forward to more choice and a probable performance hike.

But I'm not disappointed with the TP as is for the fire-sale price and if Android never happened I would not feel aggrieved.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

What do you wish your touchpad could do?

Run Android.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Dropbox support besides the obvious running Android.


----------



## enik (Aug 21, 2011)

How about the ability to spell check in Quickoffice.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## lukeskywacko (Aug 28, 2011)

Bluetooth PAN support, so I could tether using my dummy TM506 phone.


----------



## imKirkC (Oct 4, 2011)

Download YouTube videos, at the least, definitely this...

Or something along the lines of Flashgot

Also a file manager


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

mputtr said:


> I wish my touchpad can print out Canadian dollars...


I wish it would print to any printer on my LAN. I'll be gracious and limit it to all the printers that are Laserjet 4 PCL compatible. As of now it will only recognize HP-branded printers. VERY lame.

Organizing bookmarks in the browser seems a real miss by not having it initially.

Slaving ANY phone's text (and other functions) like it will a WebOS phone (via blue tooth) would be trick.

As for after market apps?

Netflix streaming
A true paint/draw program (the current ones all are kids games and not truly something that emulates chalks, pastels, charcoal, etc.).


----------



## Devilotx (Oct 6, 2011)

I already use Dropboxify to sync/download from my dropbox account, works great

I could use a real RDP Client, I have nothing but trouble with Splashtops, I agree Teamviewer would be nice to get on the Touchpad.


----------



## nexus14 (Sep 13, 2011)

Jotokun said:


> *Opera Mobile* and Quickoffice. The touchpad has a web browser and document editor, but I find both to be massively under par, way too buggy.
> 
> Dropbox support will also be great.


I would LOVE an Opera Mobile port. For an OS called "webOS", the web browser is very poor.


----------



## icy56 (Oct 3, 2011)

netflix app... Don't like RDP


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

imKirkC said:


> Download YouTube videos, at the least, definitely this...
> 
> Or something along the lines of Flashgot
> 
> Also a file manager


Gemini or internalz doesn't work for you? I miss astro though


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

lukeskywacko said:


> Bluetooth PAN support, so I could tether using my dummy TM506 phone.


what is PAN?


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

Quickoffice being reliable would be nice. I've lost a few pages of work already do it simply getting into an endless "Saving" loop, and never stopping. Since the tablet carries a good amount of class notes, it's a bit of a pain to have to recopy them.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

Bboy486 said:


> what is PAN?


Personal Area Network


----------



## terrowrist (Oct 7, 2011)

i wish my touchpad could drive to my college and pass all of my exams.


----------



## Rokesomesmeefer (Aug 26, 2011)

CyberPhunk said:


> I have been using my TouchPad for a while now, and I love it.
> 
> If/when Slashtop implements multi monitor support, my rdp needs will be met...


They already have multiple monitor support in the iOS version - have they not yet implemented it in the WebOS version? On my iPad, I need only shake it to switch to the next monitor.


----------



## roddzza (Aug 27, 2011)

Can't wait to get a decent xbmc remote happening! And hopefully get a decent pdf reader/ annotator so i can read my college textbooks on my TP. I tried using the native pdf reader, slight lag is bearable however the navigation through documents fails in so many ways.


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

I wish it'd do my laundry, like my iPhone does.


----------



## stargazer418 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd like to be able to connect my Android phone over Bluetooth to transfer files.


----------



## respawntime03 (Sep 27, 2011)

I wish my touchpad could do my homework automagically, have infinite battery, do some grocery shopping, take out the garbage, make me a sandwich, and hover from the speakers( I like to watch movies laying down and it's annoying to hold it, or put it on a stand. It's pretty heavy compared to other tablets.)


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I Want mine to fly.... and come back...
I'd also love to receive my touchpad...


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

respawntime03 said:


> I wish my touchpad could do my homework automagically, have infinite battery, do some grocery shopping, take out the garbage, make me a sandwich...


and blow you, too?

at least you can already set a beer down on it.


----------



## BamBam (Oct 8, 2011)

I wish it had an app that would let me read 2 pages of a comic book at the same time.


----------



## osaeed (Oct 11, 2011)

Print money!


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

Your computer can already do that and you can print money from the TouchPad by using wireless printing


----------



## scy1192 (Oct 12, 2011)

Spotify, and have a better web browser (Opera Mobile is damn good). As soon as CM7 is released I'm going to buy a Spotify subscription. I also wish it had some decent emulators, and I'm curious as to how they'll run on a Touchpad.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

Has no one mentioned that you wish it could shoot "laser beams" from it's FFC?


----------



## lRadioKillerl (Oct 10, 2011)

Browser for sure. Just got "Communities" for the TP, very nice app

-- Sent from my HP TouchPad using Communities


----------



## CyberPhunk (Sep 23, 2011)

Rokesomesmeefer said:


> They already have multiple monitor support in the iOS version - have they not yet implemented it in the WebOS version? On my iPad, I need only shake it to switch to the next monitor.


Haven't found an option for it yet. Might be I'm missing something, but not likely.


----------

